# Getting 502s



## Ainoko (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it me or is anyone else getting 502 errors nonstop when trying to access the main site?


----------



## Shikaro (Nov 9, 2010)

*Error 502*

is it just me or everyone has the same problem? if so,FA crashed again...
*goes to paint something*


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

True story.

Hence the influx of people on the forums.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> True story.
> 
> Hence the influx of people on the forums.


 
I posted this thread after making sure that there was no others about the site being down


----------



## Taralack (Nov 9, 2010)

Just furries furiously mashing F5 while jacking off again...


----------



## Mewtwolover (Nov 9, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Is it me or is anyone else getting 502 errors nonstop when trying to access the main site?


It's not just you, I'm getting them too.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Nov 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Just furries furiously mashing F5 while jacking off again...



thats not it i think its just the recent massive hdd crashing and servers that are failing at the furaffinity headquarters


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

Staff are probably slowly rolling out of heart shaped vibrating beds.

They know that if they don't, small unorganized mobs of fat people will come annoy them.

Also creeps in skintight rubber suits.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Staff are probably slowly rolling out of heart shaped vibrating beds.
> 
> They know that if they don't, small unorganized mobs of fat people will come annoy them.
> 
> Also creeps in skintight rubber suits.


 
And now the site is offline


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> And now the site is offline


 
FURFAGGOTS, ASSEMBLEEEEEE!


----------



## Taralack (Nov 9, 2010)

1114 furfaggots have come here wondering where the fuck is their porn


----------



## InuAkiko (Nov 9, 2010)

Let the bawwwfest begin. I'm going back to  bed.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

*waits patiently for the site to came up agian*


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Why not use this golden opportunity to make an account for the forums? The time will pass like nothing! (Talking to you, guests!)


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 9, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> Let the bawwwfest begin. I'm going back to  bed.


 
Well I was checking the site for a couple of commission updates before leaving for a doctors appt and a few job interviews.


----------



## Shikaro (Nov 9, 2010)

*painting his homework while site is down* MIRACLES!


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 9, 2010)

I just woke up...Actually decided to do some more building on Dtagonball: Revolt (A MUD)


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 9, 2010)

Awh... How long does this usually last?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Awh... How long does this usually last?


Anywhere from a few minutes to months.


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 9, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Awh... How long does this usually last?


 
Could be hours, could be days. Just hope that it's hours.



SirRob said:


> Anywhere from a few minutes to months.


 
What he said. XD


----------



## FriskyWoods (Nov 9, 2010)

What's with all the antagonism from the haters?  Wow, there are furries on FurAffinity!  Imagine that!  I don't go over to Encyclopedia Dramatica and mock _you_ when it's down.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Anywhere from a few minutes to months.


Months? :|

Oh well...



Ssvanti said:


> Should be re-written as:
> 
> "For more  information please check the  Site  Status forum. Where you won't find anything regarding the issue,  why the site is down, or any kind of estimate on coming back up, but if  you peruse the general section you can several threads posted by the  community asking for information that they were told would be provided  in the link you follow and claiming errors."


lol


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 9, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Months? :|
> 
> Oh well...


 
Hey...Chin up, hon. It's not usually down for too long.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

Ssvanti said:


> Should be re-written as:
> 
> "For more information please check the Site Status forum. Where you won't find anything regarding the issue, why the site is down, or any kind of estimate on coming back up, but if you peruse the general section you can several threads posted by the community asking for information that they were told would be provided in the link you follow and claiming errors."


lawl


----------



## seinkraft (Nov 9, 2010)

I want my porn back!


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

I was stupid and registered the account with my real age so I can't view adult-rated arts..


----------



## Ssvanti (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Error 502*

I'll share what I posted in the other thread ;p



> For more information please check the Site Status forum. 			 		 	  Should be re-written as:



"For more information please check the Site Status  forum. Where you won't find anything regarding the issue, why the site  is down, or any kind of estimate on coming back up, but if you peruse  the general section you can find several threads posted by the community  asking for information that they were told would be provided in the  link you follow and claiming errors."


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

FriskyWoods said:


> What's with all the antagonism from the haters?  Wow, there are furries on FurAffinity!  Imagine that!  I don't go over to Encyclopedia Dramatica and mock _you_ when it's down.


Welcome to the forums!


Radio Viewer said:


> Months? :|
> 
> Oh well...


Ah, that was a fun summer... 

I think. I don't really remember, it's all just a blur...


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 9, 2010)

seinkraft said:


> I want my porn back!


 
Not surprising that you're the first I saw to admit that.


----------



## seinkraft (Nov 9, 2010)

Yoko Beaumont said:


> Not surprising that you're the first I saw to admit that.



I can't deny that its the truth. As everyone wants.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> I was stupid and registered the account with my real age so I can't view adult-rated arts..


Just make a new account with a fake age.

Ah, that stinks. But hey, at least you didn't sacrifice your integrity!


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Error 502*

holy shit everyone take suicide pills :OOOOO


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 9, 2010)

seinkraft said:


> I can't deny that its the truth. As everyone wants.


 
True...


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

FriskyWoods said:


> What's with all the antagonism from the haters?  Wow, there are furries on FurAffinity!  Imagine that!  I don't go over to Encyclopedia Dramatica and mock _you_ when it's down.


 
Can't take furries bashing you? That's your own problem, grow a skin. :V


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Just make a new account with a fake age.
> 
> Ah, that stinks. But hey, at least you didn't sacrifice your integrity!


 In exchange of not being able to see porn..? ;___;


----------



## seinkraft (Nov 9, 2010)

My porn is back!


----------



## Rinz (Nov 9, 2010)

The site's down?  This will be the perfect opportunity for me to actually go to class!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> In exchange of not being able to see porn..? ;___;


It's not so bad! Now you can devote your time to viewing all the fantastic clean artwork out there!

...

No, really!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

seinkraft said:


> My porn is back!


Oh, crap... Uh... Don't forget about us, people! FurAffinity Forums, where the real action is! Tell your friends!!! Please...


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Error 502*

It's fixed BTW


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess.. But I can view those clean arts at Pixiv, only here have porns.. ;__;
And I won't ever forget forums 'cause I like forums a lot~


----------



## seinkraft (Nov 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, crap... Uh... Don't forget about us, people! FurAffinity Forums, where the real action is! Tell your friends!!! Please...



Where no one is know whats really happening out there?


----------



## Carenath (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Error 502*



Ssvanti said:


> "For more information please check the Site Status  forum. Where you won't find anything regarding the issue, why the site  is down, or any kind of estimate on coming back up, but if you peruse  the general section you can find several threads posted by the community  asking for information that they were told would be provided in the  link you follow and claiming errors."


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86312-November-9-site-outage


----------



## Shikaro (Nov 9, 2010)

site is back, yay porn.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Nov 9, 2010)

No, I just expect a better standard of insults.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> I guess.. But I can view those clean arts at Pixiv, only here have porns.. ;__;
> And I won't ever forget forums 'cause I like forums a lot~


Yeah, the stuff there's usually better, too... 

Well at least you... uh... 

...

...


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

At least I could find furiends and chat here. And that's much better than view arts without understanding what they're talking about in Pixiv!


----------



## Xenke (Nov 9, 2010)

FriskyWoods said:


> What's with all the antagonism from the haters?  Wow, there are furries on FurAffinity!  Imagine that!  I don't go over to Encyclopedia Dramatica and mock _you_ when it's down.


 


FriskyWoods said:


> No, I just expect a better standard of insults.


 
The first statement does not infer the second.

Therefore, I think the second is a lie.

Butt-hurt furfaps.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> At least I could find furiends and chat here. And that's much better than view arts without understanding what they're talking about in Pixiv!


Yeah, I guess being able to make comments is a huge plus, huh. I always take it for granted.


----------



## Ssvanti (Nov 9, 2010)

and back down ;p


----------



## Rufus (Nov 9, 2010)

Dead again, oh nos my pornz.


----------



## Shikaro (Nov 9, 2010)

dead again
no porn
but where are my fetishes, WHERE!? 
fffffffffffffff


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

Then it's up agian. Go find your porns and be glad that you're able to. ;__;


----------

